# Overstream.Studio | Animated widgets for sport streams



## robotrobik (Nov 18, 2021)

robotrobik submitted a new resource:

Overstream.Studio - A desktop application that allows you to place animated widgets on top of your sport stream



> Overstream Studio is a desktop application that allows you to place additional widgets on top of your stream, such as a ticker, participant information, teamplay score, current time, starting list table, animated logos.
> Every streaming software that supports browsers can use the Overstream Studio application, like OBS Classic and Studio, Streamlabs OBS and XSplit. Just paste a widget's URL from a browser to your streaming software and adjust its size.
> The appearance of the widgets is fully...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## JackFoley (Nov 19, 2021)

It looks pretty damn good. Is it possible to change the score on the scoreboard to have only 1 digit instead of 2? 1-0 for soccer scores looks much better than 01-00


----------



## robotrobik (Nov 19, 2021)

JackFoley said:


> It looks pretty damn good. Is it possible to change the score on the scoreboard to have only 1 digit instead of 2? 1-0 for soccer scores looks much better than 01-00


Thank you for your comment. Sure, it is possible. You can download a new version from the http://overstream.studio website. I have fixed this issue.


----------



## FranzMetrixs (Nov 20, 2021)

Really good widget, well done. Is it possible to implement a ranking list (similar to the starting list) that could be changed and updated quickly? For example after the competition by choosing certain participants of the starting list and create with that data the ranking list. Since the lack of time in that situation is pretty limiting, the edit of the ranking list (based on the starting list) should be as fast as possible. For example drag and drop as well as an option which positions should be shown in the ranking list -> e.g. just the first three out of 10 ranked participants...


----------



## robotrobik (Nov 20, 2021)

FranzMetrixs said:


> Really good widget, well done. Is it possible to implement a ranking list (similar to the starting list) that could be changed and updated quickly? For example after the competition by choosing certain participants of the starting list and create with that data the ranking list. Since the lack of time in that situation is pretty limiting, the edit of the ranking list (based on the starting list) should be as fast as possible. For example drag and drop as well as an option which positions should be shown in the ranking list -> e.g. just the first three out of 10 ranked participants...


Yes, I thought about it, it is a common feature. I have an application that allows it, but when I was streaming live sports events, everything happens very quickly and there is no time to update the data. There should be an integration with some kind of an external system a rank data is entered through. I plan to add this in the future, but it is difficult to say how it will be. In general, it is possible, of course.


----------



## shahym (Nov 27, 2021)

robotrobik said:


> robotrobik submitted a new resource:
> 
> Overstream.Studio - A desktop application that allows you to place animated widgets on top of your sport stream
> 
> ...



This is Awesome, loving it.. really Useful and irreplaceable. 
it would be very useful to add individual Stats of players.
like the  'Current Participants' module can load player names, and add Fouls and Scores..


----------



## robotrobik (Nov 28, 2021)

shahym said:


> This is Awesome, loving it.. really Useful and irreplaceable.
> it would be very useful to add individual Stats of players.
> like the  'Current Participants' module can load player names, and add Fouls and Scores..


Thank you for your feedback. At the moment I am working on the next version and will try to add this feature.


----------



## naniorion (Dec 3, 2021)

Thank you for this, from Spain.
I'm trying to use it on a Rugby match.
It would be great if:
 - It could show more than 7 participants on the "starting list", maybe in two columns. 
 - It could  show the part of the match at the competition score. 
 - It could pause the timer at the competition score.
 - It could show the name of the competition at de competition score. 

Thank you so much


----------



## robotrobik (Dec 3, 2021)

Thank you for your feedback. I will try to add these features in closest versions.


----------



## spectic (Dec 8, 2021)

Would love to use this addon, Is it also possible to reset the timer and pause it?


----------



## robotrobik (Dec 8, 2021)

spectic said:


> Would love to use this addon, Is it also possible to reset the timer and pause it?


Yes, it is possible. I'll add this feature soon


----------



## robotrobik (Dec 9, 2021)

robotrobik updated Overstream.Studio | Animated widgets for sport streams with a new update entry:

New version of Overstream Studio v0.1.2 is available



> New version is available on the official web-site http://overstream.studio/download
> The following changes are added:
> 
> - The Participant widget is customizable with shadow and rounded corners
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## klitterbandje (Dec 9, 2021)

Could you please make this open source? <3
I started working with it today and I really love how it works. I'm currently looking for something like this for my band. We would like to show the current song name that we are playing during a live stream, and the Current participant widget in Overstream Studio would be perfect for it. I would love to try to get this linked to a remote API that would push the current song name, and eventually connect that API to my drummers MIDI triggers.


----------



## robotrobik (Dec 10, 2021)

klitterbandje said:


> Could you please make this open source? <3
> I started working with it today and I really love how it works. I'm currently looking for something like this for my band. We would like to show the current song name that we are playing during a live stream, and the Current participant widget in Overstream Studio would be perfect for it. I would love to try to get this linked to a remote API that would push the current song name, and eventually connect that API to my drummers MIDI triggers.


Hi,
I'm not sure about open source, but if you familiar with git, nodejs, electronjs and vuejs, I can prepare for you a separated fork with limited functionality, so you can do what you want there. Otherwise we can try to implement it together if you give me a bit more details about your midi system and how you see this interaction between systems.


----------



## WimPrest (Dec 31, 2021)

This looks really great!  
You describe this as a desktop app as opposed to a plugin. When you install it, does it simply copy resources to the typical C:\Program Files\obs-studio/ locations, or does it actually do a full install with registry key changes?

I'm looking to use this plugin in a portable OBS fashion, so registry key changes would break that option for me.


----------



## robotrobik (Jan 2, 2022)

WimPrest said:


> This looks really great!
> You describe this as a desktop app as opposed to a plugin. When you install it, does it simply copy resources to the typical C:\Program Files\obs-studio/ locations, or does it actually do a full install with registry key changes?
> 
> I'm looking to use this plugin in a portable OBS fashion, so registry key changes would break that option for me.


Hello!
Actually the installer makes some minor changes in the windows registry but it is not important. The application is installed to $USER$\AppData\Local\Programs\OverstreamStudio location and you can just copy it from this location and move to any other computer without problems. It should work. Only previously stored data will not transfered by this way, you have to enter it from begin


----------



## robotrobik (Jan 3, 2022)

robotrobik updated Overstream.Studio | Animated widgets for sport streams with a new update entry:

A new version of the Overstream Studio v0.2.0 is available



> New version 0.2.0 is available on the official web-site http://overstream.studio/download
> What is new
> - New widget: 3D rotating cube with your custom image
> - New widget: Your custom rotating 2D image with text
> - Other minor visual improvements of widgets



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## WimPrest (Jan 3, 2022)

robotrobik said:


> Hello!
> Actually the installer makes some minor changes in the windows registry but it is not important. The application is installed to $USER$\AppData\Local\Programs\OverstreamStudio location and you can just copy it from this location and move to any other computer without problems. It should work. Only previously stored data will not transfered by this way, you have to enter it from begin


Oh that's cool - great to know, thank you!  I'll be giving it a shot later this week in a portable format.

I'm not a programmer, so forgive me if this is a stupid question: Why its own folder instead of being inside of OBS-Studio\plugins?


----------



## robotrobik (Jan 3, 2022)

WimPrest said:


> Oh that's cool - great to know, thank you!  I'll be giving it a shot later this week in a portable format.
> 
> I'm not a programmer, so forgive me if this is a stupid question: Why its own folder instead of being inside of OBS-Studio\plugins?


Because the Overstream.Studio is a completely independent application, not coupled only to the OBS Studio. The Overstream.Studio can be used with any other streaming program that allows to add a browser window to your stream.


----------



## WimPrest (Jan 4, 2022)

That makes perfect sense.  Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## Gabrielaz07 (Feb 1, 2022)

I would like to launch the starting 11 like on television, is it possible?


----------



## robotrobik (Feb 1, 2022)

Gabrielaz07 said:


> I would like to launch the starting 11 like on television, is it possible?



Hello,
If I understand correct you want to use a Starting List widget that displays 11 rows, right? It is possible. 
1. You need to create a group of participants and add there participants that will be displayed in a Starting List. See a Participant menu on top of main screen. 
2. Add a link to this widget (http://localhost:9090/widget/startinglist.html) to your OBS Studio (using a Browser source).
3. Open the Starting List widget console and set up colors and other settings. Enter 11 to "Max rows" field. Click Apply.
I attached a screenshot, may be it will help. If you need more explanations please let me know, I will make some short video with explanations

Regards


----------



## Gabrielaz07 (Feb 2, 2022)

robotrobik said:


> Hola,
> Si entiendo correctamente, desea usar un widget de lista inicial que muestre 11 filas, ¿verdad? Es posible.
> 1. Debe crear un grupo de participantes y agregar participantes que se mostrarán en una Lista de inicio. Vea un menú de participantes en la parte superior de la pantalla principal.
> 2. Agregue un enlace a este widget ( http://localhost:9090/widget/startinglist.html ) a su OBS Studio (usando una fuente de navegador).
> ...




Thank you very much, more or less I have understood, but how do I add the list? I have to create a notepad or a link? how do i create the link?


----------



## robotrobik (Feb 2, 2022)

Gabrielaz07 said:


> Thank you very much, more or less I have understood, but how do I add the list? I have to create a notepad or a link? how do i create the link?


Hello,
No, you don't need create notepad or some link. You can manage your list inside of the application. I have prepared a short video, you can take a look on it here https://youtu.be/Ef96J8pzIlI. I hope it will be more understandable.
First you need create a group of participants and then add to this group persons. You can add it manually one by one or import from a special zip archive, example of such archive is here https://overstream.studio/files/demo.zip. It can be useful if you have several groups and a manual adding is a bit hard.


----------



## yosik (Feb 3, 2022)

Hi,
A great tool! Kudos.
In a participant list, if the country name is too long , it overlaps on the name. So we can only use abbreviations?


----------



## robotrobik (Feb 3, 2022)

yosik said:


> Hi,
> A great tool! Kudos.
> In a participant list, if the country name is too long , it overlaps on the name. So we can only use abbreviations?


Hi,
I will check and try to fix, but yes, currently it is designed for abbreviations only


----------



## naniorion (Feb 15, 2022)

Hello again.
Thanks for the latest update.
At starting list, would it be possible to change the number assigned to each participant?
From one game to another, there are players who change position and it would be easier to be able to change the number without having to start over in each game.

Thanks!


----------



## robotrobik (Feb 15, 2022)

naniorion said:


> Hello again.
> Thanks for the latest update.
> At starting list, would it be possible to change the number assigned to each participant?
> From one game to another, there are players who change position and it would be easier to be able to change the number without having to start over in each game.
> ...


Hi,
Yes, it's possible, I'll try to update the tool soon with this fix


----------



## naniorion (Feb 16, 2022)

robotrobik said:


> Hi,
> Yes, it's possible, I'll try to update the tool soon with this fix



Thank you!


----------



## victorrec (May 28, 2022)

robotrobik said:


> Hello,
> No, you don't need create notepad or some link. You can manage your list inside of the application. I have prepared a short video, you can take a look on it here https://youtu.be/Ef96J8pzIlI. I hope it will be more understandable.
> First you need create a group of participants and then add to this group persons. You can add it manually one by one or import from a special zip archive, example of such archive is here https://overstream.studio/files/demo.zip. It can be useful if you have several groups and a manual adding is a bit hard.


Hello,

I can't download the zip file. is it possible to upload an other zip file or to make a video tutorial?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## robotrobik (Jun 4, 2022)

victorrec said:


> I can't download the zip file. is it possible to upload an other zip file or to make a video tutorial?
> 
> Thanks a lot!



Hello!
Sorry, the link is a bit wrong, you don't need use https but http. http://overstream.studio/files/demo.zip  Currently I'm working on a new version and a bit later will prepare a tutorial also


----------



## robotrobik (Jun 23, 2022)

robotrobik updated Overstream.Studio | Animated widgets for sport streams with a new update entry:

A new version of the Overstream Studio v2.0.0 is available



> A new version of the Overstream Studio v2.0.0 is available http://overstream.studio/files/OverstreamStudioSetup-2.0.0.exe
> 
> What is new
> - Completely newed user interface
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## blackluchooo (Jul 5, 2022)

Hello,

I try to use the Team scoreboard , but only team 1 appears, team 2 only appears "..." any solution

thanks.


----------



## MarioR (Jul 10, 2022)

Hello, in the meantime, great job to the developer, a suggestion if possible the clock in the team score should be correctable in case of an error, for example 11:15 I have to correct at 11:19 I would like to restart from this value or other, other possibility time to go up or time to go down.
Thanks Mario


----------



## robotrobik (Jul 13, 2022)

MarioR said:


> Hello, in the meantime, great job to the developer, a suggestion if possible the clock in the team score should be correctable in case of an error, for example 11:15 I have to correct at 11:19 I would like to restart from this value or other, other possibility time to go up or time to go down.
> Thanks Mario


Hello
When you work with a timer on the Team Score widget and you want to set up initial time and a backward option you should click "Apply" button first to apply these values to a widget. After you can normally use control buttons.


----------



## robotrobik (Jul 13, 2022)

blackluchooo said:


> Hello,
> 
> I try to use the Team scoreboard , but only team 1 appears, team 2 only appears "..." any solution
> 
> thanks.


Hello,

Please check if you have at least two teams created and you have choosed it in a widget's console


----------



## robotrobik (Jul 17, 2022)

robotrobik updated Overstream.Studio | Animated widgets for sport streams with a new update entry:

A new version of the Overstream Studio v2.1.0 is available



> A new version of the Overstream Studio v2.1.0 is available http://overstream.studio/files/OverstreamStudioSetup-2.1.0.exe
> Changes:
> - New widget - Futsal Player
> - Tree of players has collapse/expand buttons
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## MarioR (Jul 18, 2022)

robotrobik said:


> Hello
> When you work with a timer on the Team Score widget and you want to set up initial time and a backward option you should click "Apply" button first to apply these values to a widget. After you can normally use control buttons.
> View attachment 84809
> View attachment 84810


----------



## blackluchooo (Jul 20, 2022)

robotrobik said:


> Hello,
> 
> Please check if you have at least two teams created and you have choosed it in a widget's console
> View attachment 84811


yes, I have 2 teams created, but instead of the name of team 2 appearing, "..." appears


----------



## robotrobik (Jul 21, 2022)

robotrobik updated Overstream.Studio | Animated widgets for sport streams with a new update entry:

A new version of the Overstream Studio v2.1.1 is available



> A new version of the Overstream Studio v2.1.1 is available http://overstream.studio/files/OverstreamStudioSetup-2.1.1.exe
> Changes:
> - The Teamscore widget - bugfixing
> - Other bugfixing



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## robotrobik (Jul 21, 2022)

blackluchooo said:


> yes, I have 2 teams created, but instead of the name of team 2 appearing, "..." appears



Hello,

I have fixed the error, please update a last version 2.1.1.


----------



## MarioR (Jul 22, 2022)

Hi everyone the new version works perfectly.
Mario


----------



## MarioR (Jul 23, 2022)

Good morning everyone. I apologize for my bad english. 
I would like to ask if it is possible to insert a new solution in the starting list widget

the widget is created with a white background and in obs it is seen in a transparent, perfect way, image 1 e 2 ,but if you use another pc to create the list and import it, the background remains white,( image 3) you can have the possibility to set the background color example green to activate the chromakey thanks Mario


----------



## robotrobik (Jul 23, 2022)

MarioR said:


> Good morning everyone. I apologize for my bad english.
> I would like to ask if it is possible to insert a new solution in the starting list widget
> 
> the widget is created with a white background and in obs it is seen in a transparent, perfect way, image 1 e 2 ,but if you use another pc to create the list and import it, the background remains white,( image 3) you can have the possibility to set the background color example green to activate the chromakey thanks Mario
> ...



Hello!

Sorry but what do you mean "if you use another pc", what you try to do? You open OBS on one PC and this app on other PC and copy a link to OBS? It is possible but a widget currently will not work in such way.


----------



## MarioR (Jul 24, 2022)

robotrobik said:


> Ciao!
> 
> Scusa ma cosa intendi con "se usi un altro pc", cosa provi a fare? Apri OBS su un PC e questa app su un altro PC e copi un collegamento a OBS? È possibile, ma un widget attualmente non funzionerà in questo modo.


Ciao, mi spiego meglio, durante la diretta di un evento sportivo (pallamano) una sola persona non può controllare la diretta, il tempo, gli obiettivi, i timeout, le espulsioni, quindi queste cose vengono aggiornate su un altro pc e poi condivise.
Sarebbe molto interessante utilizzare la lista di partenza e i widget dei singoli partecipanti ma devono essere creati e aggiornati su un altro PC e poi condivisi (ad esempio con OBS ninja) ma per questo, come puoi vedere in figura 3, il chroma key è necessario per rimuovere lo sfondo bianco.
Grazie per il tuo tempo Mario


robotrobik said:


> Hello!
> 
> Sorry but what do you mean "if you use another pc", what you try to do? You open OBS on one PC and this app on other PC and copy a link to OBS? It is possible but a widget currently will not work in such way.


Hi, let me explain, during the live broadcast of a sporting event (handball) a single person cannot control the live broadcast, time, goals, timeouts, expulsions, so these things are updated on another pc and then shared.
It would be very interesting to use the starting list and individual participant widgets but they must be created and updated on another PC and then shared (for example with OBS ninja) but for this, as you can see in figure 3, the chroma key is needed to remove the white background.
Thanks for your time Mario


----------



## @bronardgodines (Jul 27, 2022)

Hola, no entiendo por que no puedo descargarlo


----------



## robotrobik (Jul 27, 2022)

MarioR said:


> Ciao, mi spiego meglio, durante la diretta di un evento sportivo (pallamano) una sola persona non può controllare la diretta, il tempo, gli obiettivi, i timeout, le espulsioni, quindi queste cose vengono aggiornate su un altro pc e poi condivise.
> Sarebbe molto interessante utilizzare la lista di partenza e i widget dei singoli partecipanti ma devono essere creati e aggiornati su un altro PC e poi condivisi (ad esempio con OBS ninja) ma per questo, come puoi vedere in figura 3, il chroma key è necessario per rimuovere lo sfondo bianco.
> Grazie per il tuo tempo Mario
> 
> ...


Hello

I have added ability to set a specific color to a widget. Please try to use it. You need download a new version http://overstream.studio/files/OverstreamStudioSetup-2.2.0.exe
Go to the Setting in the MainMenu and set it up.

Regards, Sergey


----------



## robotrobik (Jul 27, 2022)

robotrobik updated Overstream.Studio | Animated widgets for sport streams with a new update entry:

A new version of the Overstream Studio v2.2.0 is available



> A new version of the Overstream Studio v2.2.0 is available http://overstream.studio/files/OverstreamStudioSetup-2.2.0.exe
> Changes:
> 
> Ability to set a specific background color for widgets instead of a transparent background



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## robotrobik (Jul 27, 2022)

@bronardgodines said:


> Hola, no entiendo por que no puedo descargarlo


I can assume that your browser blocks .exe files to download. Or please try to download by this direct link. http://overstream.studio/files/OverstreamStudioSetup-2.2.0.exe  Note that http is used, not https


----------



## MarioR (Jul 27, 2022)

Hi, it works perfectly. in the image on the right the widged shared with chromakey.
Thanks Mario.


----------



## Salvio (Jul 27, 2022)

Hi, I would like to ask if it is possible to associate shortcut keys to some functions such as score increase;
I would like to ask if it is possible to hide the timer in the Team Score widget;
If it is possible to add free text to indicate the playing period (1Q, 2Q, 3Q, etc.);
Thank's for your job


----------



## robotrobik (Jul 28, 2022)

Salvio said:


> Hi, I would like to ask if it is possible to associate shortcut keys to some functions such as score increase;
> I would like to ask if it is possible to hide the timer in the Team Score widget;
> If it is possible to add free text to indicate the playing period (1Q, 2Q, 3Q, etc.);
> Thank's for your job


Hello!
Thanks for your comments, yes, it's possible. I will try to add this in future updates.


----------



## MarioR (Jul 28, 2022)

Hi, always if possible a small improvement that would improve visibility, in the Team score widget the possibility to set the size of the chosen font, in the image the score is too small especially on smartphones.
Thanks Mario


----------



## Carmelo33 (Aug 7, 2022)

Hello robotrobik,

first of all thanks alot for the overlay program, Im amazed how much effort you put in it!

1) I face some issue for the score overlay: If I type a long team name it overlaps with the score itself, is it possible to have an offset option for this like you did in the starting list widget?

2) For football streaming I miss a substition option for players, like a red arrow and green arrow symbolizing it with option for entering player names
Thanks alot!


----------



## Sydo-x1 (Aug 16, 2022)

Hi thanks for the work!

is it possible to change the design completely or can you only customize the colors ?


----------



## robotrobik (Aug 17, 2022)

Sydo-x1 said:


> Hi thanks for the work!
> 
> is it possible to change the design completely or can you only customize the colors ?


Hi!

What do you mean "to change the design completely". Design of what? I plan to develop the application further and there will be new designs of widget soon


----------



## MarioR (Aug 20, 2022)

Hello everyone an idea for a change, possibility to change the name of the widget.
Mario


----------



## robotrobik (Aug 21, 2022)

MarioR said:


> Hello everyone an idea for a change, possibility to change the name of the widget.
> Mari
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Carmelo33 (Aug 21, 2022)

Carmelo33 said:


> Hello robotrobik,
> 
> first of all thanks alot for the overlay program, Im amazed how much effort you put in it!
> 
> ...



Here a picture of what I meant under point 1)


----------



## MarioR (Aug 22, 2022)

Hello everyone just a sub if possible, the visibility of the flag is too small for the smartphone, you can have version 2 as an option.
Thanks in advance Mario


----------



## naniorion (Sep 27, 2022)

Hello again and thanks for the updates.
In the widget "starting list" I need to be able to choose between the 23 players only 15, which change from one game to another. Is it possible to update it so that we can choose 15 players from all those that are uploaded in the list?
Thanks


----------



## robotrobik (Sep 28, 2022)

naniorion said:


> Hello again and thanks for the updates.
> In the widget "starting list" I need to be able to choose between the 23 players only 15, which change from one game to another. Is it possible to update it so that we can choose 15 players from all those that are uploaded in the list?
> Thanks


Hello,
I plan to make a next update during two next weeks and I will try to add this feature. Now the "starting list" only works for individual performances, I thought to add it for teams as well, and there I will try to add your wish.


----------



## RavenStreamer (Oct 13, 2022)

naniorion said:


> Hello again and thanks for the updates.
> In the widget "starting list" I need to be able to choose between the 23 players only 15, which change from one game to another. Is it possible to update it so that we can choose 15 players from all those that are uploaded in the list?
> Thanks


I would love to see this as well. The starting lineup of a team sport changes regularly.  I'm also a bit confused as to the value of adding player names in the Teams list. The only widget that access the Teams data currently is the Team Score widget but it only uses the team name and logo not the player info. I'd love to be able to select from the players on the team for the Starting Line widget.


----------



## robotrobik (Oct 26, 2022)

robotrobik updated Overstream.Studio | Animated widgets for sport streams with a new update entry:

A new version of the Overstream Studio v2.3.0 is available



> A new version of the Overstream Studio v2.3.0 is available http://overstream.studio/files/OverstreamStudioSetup-2.3.0.exe
> What's new:
> 
> You can give your own names to widgets on a scene instead of the standard ones
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## naniorion (Oct 26, 2022)

Hello. Thank you very much for the update.
I've been testing and everything seems to be working fine except the timer. I can't get it to start running.
Regarding the starting line-up, it would be very good to be able to order the list of players.
Thanks again.

P.S. The download link is for the previous version. I had to change it to be able to download it correctly.


----------



## robotrobik (Oct 26, 2022)

naniorion said:


> Hello. Thank you very much for the update.
> I've been testing and everything seems to be working fine except the timer. I can't get it to start running.
> Regarding the starting line-up, it would be very good to be able to order the list of players.
> Thanks again.
> ...



Thank you. I'll test the timer, and regarding players it is possible as well


----------



## robotrobik (Oct 26, 2022)

naniorion said:


> Hello. Thank you very much for the update.
> I've been testing and everything seems to be working fine except the timer. I can't get it to start running.
> Regarding the starting line-up, it would be very good to be able to order the list of players.
> Thanks again.
> ...



I have tested the timer more carefully and it seems it works fine. I can suppose that you didn't press "Äpply" button after you opened a widget (Scoreboard or MatchScore) in a browser or OBS. When a widget is opened you need to press "Apply" button on the "Competition between two teams" console, that is accessible on the Scene page. After if you run the timer there, it should start normally.


----------



## robotrobik (Oct 27, 2022)

naniorion said:


> Hello. Thank you very much for the update.
> I've been testing and everything seems to be working fine except the timer. I can't get it to start running.
> Regarding the starting line-up, it would be very good to be able to order the list of players.
> Thanks again.
> ...



Indeed there is some problem with a timer, it doesn't work. I will fix it asap and publish a new update


----------



## robotrobik (Oct 27, 2022)

robotrobik updated Overstream.Studio | Animated widgets for sport streams with a new update entry:

A new version of the Overstream Studio v2.3.1 is available



> A new version of the Overstream Studio v2.3.1 is available http://overstream.studio/files/OverstreamStudioSetup-2.3.1.exe
> What's new:
> 
> You can give your own names to widgets on a scene instead of the standard ones
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## jjameska (Oct 27, 2022)

Hi there!

Thanks for working on this project. I would like to ask you about import zip. I haven't find details about this. and My question is is it possible to build in an option, whats get datas from internet? For example json or xml datas. I know they can be differents, and in live datas make it difficult...I just woundering is it maybe possible to build into?

Many thanks!


----------



## robotrobik (Oct 28, 2022)

jjameska said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Thanks for working on this project. I would like to ask you about import zip. I haven't find details about this. and My question is is it possible to build in an option, whats get datas from internet? For example json or xml datas. I know they can be differents, and in live datas make it difficult...I just woundering is it maybe possible to build into?
> 
> Many thanks!



Hi!

Regarding importing datas from internet in general it is not a problem. Problem is only a data structure. Different data providers have different formats.. If you can give an example of some public API the players' data can be loaded through, please write here. 
Example of a zip-file for import you can download from here http://overstream.studio/files/demo-participants.zip and here http://overstream.studio/files/demo-players.zip. Description of it you can find here http://overstream.studio/docs#participants

Regards


----------



## robotrobik (Dec 26, 2022)

robotrobik updated Overstream.Studio | Animated widgets for sport streams with a new update entry:

A new version of the Overstream Studio v3.0.0 is available



> A new version of the Overstream Studio v3.0.0 is available
> 
> 
> https://overstream.studio/files/OverstreamStudioSetup-3.0.0.exe
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## huedoku (Dec 30, 2022)

Any plans for Mac?


----------



## Zippen (Jan 1, 2023)

Hi robotrobik!
I just want u to know that this program is awesome!
But i have some problems with this, firts of all i can't access settings and i have payed for membership.
Please contact me as soon as possible so u can help me with this.

PC Spec:
Windows 11 x64


----------



## robotrobik (Jan 3, 2023)

huedoku said:


> Any plans for Mac?


Hello,
I would like, theoretically it is possible but I need a Mac computer to build and test the application, but unfortunately I haven't it at the moment.


----------



## robotrobik (Jan 3, 2023)

Zippen said:


> Hi robotrobik!
> I just want u to know that this program is awesome!
> But i have some problems with this, firts of all i can't access settings and i have payed for membership.
> Please contact me as soon as possible so u can help me with this.
> ...


I wrote you a letter to your email


----------



## Zippen (Jan 3, 2023)

robotrobik said:


> I wrote you a letter to your email


I found the activation code but i have a problem
I send u a email check it out and replay.

EDIT:
You can ignore my email i fix the problem by my self.
I uninstall the 3.0.0 version and install the 2.3.0 then i downloaded the 3.0.0 version and install it over 2.3.0 version then i get access to the settings page :D


----------



## robotrobik (Jan 3, 2023)

Zippen said:


> I found the activation code but i have a problem
> I send u a email check it out and replay.
> 
> EDIT:
> ...


Indeed, if the application is installed on a clean database when there are no previous installations, an error occurs. I'll try to fix this asap, thank you.


----------



## robotrobik (Jan 3, 2023)

robotrobik updated Overstream.Studio | Animated widgets for sport streams with a new update entry:

A new version of the Overstream Studio v3.0.1 is available



> A new version of the Overstream Studio v3.0.1 is available
> https://overstream.studio/files/OverstreamStudioSetup-3.0.1.exe
> What's new:
> 
> Hot fix: Version 3.0.0. was bringing an error when installing on a clean database. (If there wasn't previous installations)



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------

